# CPU/Memory Stress Testing for FreeBSD?



## linuxunix (Nov 19, 2010)

I want to perform the CPU and Memory Stress Testing on FreeBSD 8.1 VM created on top of ESX.
I have to test the combination of 1,3,8 CPUs for stress testing.

Any recommended tool for memory and CPU testing?


----------



## vermaden (Nov 19, 2010)

Check this: http://www.holm.cc/stress/

You may also check the benchmarks category from Ports: /usr/ports/benchmarks

PS. I am using FreeBSD 8.1 under vShpere 4.1 with load 5 and more sometimes and it works reliably:


```
% uptime
 1:41PM  up 24 days, 21:43, 1 user, load averages: 4.78, 4.54, 3.91
```


----------



## User23 (Nov 19, 2010)

/usr/ports/benchmarks/forkbomb


```
forkbomb is tool for stress testing. It can create many processes
using fork(), bring up some zombies, allocate memory using
realloc() and accesses this memory. It has different switches for
fine-tuning operation. While classic fork() bomb is good only for
fun and QA release testing, running multiple memory-eaters can be
useful for determining maximum memory which can be given to
servers (bind or squid) without taking machine down.  You can
test different operation systems with this tool and see how they
are handling the load.

WWW: http://home.tiscali.cz/~cz210552/forkbomb.html
```

Have fun while crashing your VM


----------



## linuxunix (Nov 19, 2010)

I have started cpuburn for CPU stress testing and just find memtest for Memory Testing.
How is memtest?


----------

